
Tell HN: I want to teach you finance. In 30 mins. For free - swyx
(Title is meant in honor of DevBootCamp, I figured I would put this up and see if there is any interest.)<p>Working on a fintech idea? Thinking about actively investing some of your savings for fun? Want a free phone consult?<p>I am a CFA&#x2F;CAIA business school&#x2F;MFin grad who has worked across roles in central banking, investment banking, a &gt;$10bn hedge fund and a fintech startup with some free time coming up.<p>I&#x27;ve always thought it would be cool if people with different skills could just exchange them in a free phone or skype call. No strings, huge upside value if the advice helps solve a near term problem. For me, I just want to talk to software engineers and founders to see what is interesting.<p>What do you think?
======
SirLJ
How about a more detailed CV with exact positions and company names and
contact information and a track record? Free financial advice is always a
scary proposition to me, maybe because I work in security and my job makes me
cynical and a little paranoid...

~~~
swyx
haha. my identity is no secret to a simple google search. i dropped my
linkedin to every respondent.

------
malux85
I'd love to learn from you, we can jump on a Google Hangout together,

I run a Deep Learning startup, so if you want to know anything about this
domain happy to chat

alain@signalbox.ai

~~~
swyx
So I didn't get to speak with everyone but I wrote up my experiences and put
up on HN. If you'd like to speak again in future just let me know there!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341)

------
meric
I am working on a side project involving stocks and programmatically
minimising capital gain taxes (e.g. using Australia's 50% CGT discount) and
I'm happy to discuss it. I am not sure but I think UK's capital gains tax law
have similar opportunities. I put my email in my profile.

~~~
swyx
So I didn't get to speak with everyone but I wrote up my experiences and put
up on HN. If you'd like to speak again in future just let me know there!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341)

------
barbaricmelons
I'm an artist working directly on a team with software developers instead of
being an actual developer, but if your offer is open I would love to talk
investing since who knows how long I'll be lucky enough to have this gig.

~~~
swyx
how can i contact you?

~~~
barbaricmelons
I don't know how to send a pm, I'm primarily a lurker... edit: found your
twitter, I'll find you!

------
RUG3Y
I don't have the first clue about finance but I'm really interested in
learning. I'm willing to share whatever I have to offer in return (it's not
much -- but sometimes a new perspective can mean the world).

rug3y@teknik.io

~~~
swyx
So I didn't get to speak with everyone but I wrote up my experiences and put
up on HN. If you'd like to speak again in future just let me know there!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341)

------
akoster
Thanks for posting and I'd love to take you up on your offer. Also likewise,
I'm happy to share any knowlege I am familiar with. (just sent you a DM on
twitter :-)

~~~
swyx
So I didn't get to speak with everyone but I wrote up my experiences and put
up on HN. If you'd like to speak again in future just let me know there!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341)

------
warrenb
I think this would be brilliant! I have skills but finance is not one of them.
A chance to get a bit of a grip on such an important field is a real
opportunity!

~~~
swyx
So I didn't get to speak with everyone but I wrote up my experiences and put
up on HN. If you'd like to speak again in future just let me know there!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341)

------
sakuraiben
I'd love to discuss finance with you - shuumai0318 at gmail.com

~~~
swyx
So I didn't get to speak with everyone but I wrote up my experiences and put
up on HN. If you'd like to speak again in future just let me know there!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341)

------
roshan_arhsim
It would be awesome if you can make a video /course on a topic you think
everyone should know. I would be happy to pay for it to learn more about
taxes.

~~~
swyx
So I didn't get to speak with everyone but I wrote up my experiences and put
up on HN. If you'd like to speak again in future just let me know there!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341)

------
avisaven
I'd love to talk about cryptocurrencies/software engineering/cybersecurity if
you're interested. avi . saven (at) gmail

~~~
swyx
Really really good speaking with you Avi - I wrote up my experiences and put
up on HN. If you'd like to speak again in future just let me know!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341)

------
toomuchtodo
I'm a tech ops/security guy who would love to know how to love into investment
banking/hedge funds.

~~~
swyx
So I didn't get to speak with everyone but I wrote up my experiences and put
up on HN. If you'd like to speak again in future just let me know there!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Thank you! I'm currently helping my mother through a medical crisis, but I do
plan on getting in touch.

------
r0brodz
I want to get out of poverty and I have skills but no network. brainacid9 At
gmail .dot com

~~~
swyx
So I didn't get to speak with everyone but I wrote up my experiences and put
up on HN. If you'd like to speak again in future just let me know there!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341)

------
c0l0nelpanic
I'm a software engineer and would love to have an exchange of ideas.
the.latoya.banks@gmail.com

~~~
swyx
So I didn't get to speak with everyone but I wrote up my experiences and put
up on HN. If you'd like to speak again in future just let me know there!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341)

------
payrainbow
I would love to learn more and have an exchange of ideas. amonxnye@gmail.com

~~~
swyx
So I didn't get to speak with everyone but I wrote up my experiences and put
up on HN. If you'd like to speak again in future just let me know there!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341)

------
sebst
Would love to chat. DM me on Twitter, please. @sebastiansteins

~~~
swyx
Really good to speak with you today! I wrote up my experiences and put up on
HN. If you'd like to speak again in future just let me know there!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341)

------
techthroway443
Ramit is that you?

~~~
swyx
ha he doesnt need HN

------
niyikiza
DMed you on Twitter.

@Ni_Aimable

~~~
swyx
So I didn't get to speak with everyone but I wrote up my experiences and put
up on HN. If you'd like to speak again in future just let me know there!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14817341)

------
spmarisa
why don't you make a youtube video

~~~
swyx
i have a face for radio

